# August Fun PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,sorry about the lateness of this challenge,but have had Grandchildren staying,whilst Mum and Dad have been off to the Olympics,not to mention visiting Buckingham Palace,and all sorts of jollies!And of course we have been glued to the telly,watching all the activities,so far it has been fantastic!Hope you are all enjoying the games too.
Well on to the challenge.So I think in view of the Olympics We need to have photos of sporty Havs,running,jumping,swimming,whatever sporty activity that takes yours or theirs fancy!How about Equestrian,or synchronized swimming!Only joking,but am deadly serious about the poll vaulting!!Lets see who is going to take the gold medals.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We too have been enjoying the Olympics...so much fun and the setting is so pretty this year! Love when they show the Thymes and intervew the boating people.
You usually have some great pictues of your two to start, I have my granddaughter stay the whole summer so I know how it is. Yogi playing ball and Misty running to get it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oops hit the wrong button. Again Yogi and Misty playing ball.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been a bit lazy with my camera recently,and DH has been using his,so it means I have to import them across and then resize them,so I shall post a few oldies.
First pic,Dizzie with middle Grandson training hard [couple of years ago]
Dizzie and Nellie,with their gold medal[in back ground]
Dizzie and Nellie in training once more.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau - - - Hurdling


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau - - - Running


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Synchronized float standing. It's a new category.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> Synchronized float standing. It's a new category.


Although Piper is sitting - he's not as up on his game as Rollie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah,Dizzie can do individual float sitting pretty well!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Those pictures of Beau are amazing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm loving every one of these pictures!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Beau - - - Hurdling


Terrific!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

clare said:


> Ah,Dizzie can do individual float sitting pretty well!


I think Dizzy and Rollie had the same coach!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The first one is Whimsy running the relay race getting ready to pass the baton off to her team mate. The second picture is her 'stair jumping' ..it is sort of like the long jump.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fantastic photos!Not only is Whimsy a pretty face,but a fabulous athlete as well.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! Just wow! Great shots , Evelyn! :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photos, all of you. Evelyn, I just love your yard. But, for some reason, I have a hard time imagining Whimsy even running or leaping like that. She always looks so dainty and ladylike - I guess I have never thought of her doing 'regular' Hav things!! :biggrin1: In my mind, she was 'type cast'! Too ladylike to get messy or work up a sweat - although I know dogs don't sweat, but you get my drift!  Great photo of her leaping off the steps. Is that one of those Pet Stages toys? I bought several for around here, the boys loved them, but Finn chewed them all up so I had to take them away.

Oh, and Clare, we enjoyed the Olympics too. I thought England did a great job hosting them! Aside from seeing more of our own country, England is the one place I would love to see, and then Ireland, Scotland, Wales, as long as I am at it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great photos, all of you. Evelyn, I just love your yard. But, for some reason, I have a hard time imagining Whimsy even running or leaping like that. She always looks so dainty and ladylike - I guess I have never thought of her doing 'regular' Hav things!! :biggrin1: In my mind, she was 'type cast'! Too ladylike to get messy or work up a sweat - although I know dogs don't sweat, but you get my drift!  Great photo of her leaping off the steps. Is that one of those Pet Stages toys? I bought several for around here, the boys loved them, but Finn chewed them all up so I had to take them away.
> 
> Oh, and Clare, we enjoyed the Olympics too. I thought England did a great job hosting them! Aside from seeing more of our own country, England is the one place I would love to see, and then Ireland, Scotland, Wales, as long as I am at it.


Hahaha Linda..Whimsy really is more ladylike then not.. ( but it's me..I don't like her to get dirty LOL) If it's wet out, we play inside. Yes, the toy is a pet stages toy. It is really the only one she plays with. I have 4 laying around the house in various colors. They are the perfect size to play fetch with...which is her favorite thing to do.

Clare, My daughter and her family spent 10 days at the olympics and loved them! She said it was well organized and they felt very welcomed. They were fortunate enough to see the women's beach volleyball gold medal match and also the USA gold medal soccer win. They also enjoyed doing all the touristy things too. I really enjoyed the tv coverage.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are my two participating in their own versions of the Olympics... Synchronized Stick Chewing and Window Staring are great team events, and Aries also participates in the Being Cute While Chewing on Bully Sticks event..


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesse first time in the pool he loved it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi's entry in the "Doggy Olympics"... White water stream wading. We think he deserves a perfect 10!:whoo:


----------

